# Santa Came Early



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Maybe not so early anymore... But it is finally done!

2009 Look 586
Look HSD Stem
Look ESD Bars
Campagnolo Super Record 11
HED Ardennes Stallion
Speedplay Light Action Stainless
Final Weight without the saddle bag is 15.45lbs

Thanks go out to Jim and Josh at Sand Canyon Cyclery and Chas and Chris @ Look for helping make this build possible.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Congrat's...That is one fine looking bike.... What wheels are you using?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

HED Ardennes will be the wheelset


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

Damn, very nice. I just built an '08 red & black 586 with Red. I thought it was one of the sexist frames I've seen, well that and the Time RXR in white, however the blue really looks nice. Let us (me) know how the Ardennes feel on the 586 as I've been leaning the same way for my daily wheels, just can't pull the trigger yet. Keep hoping to spot some at a good price.( Translation: I'm broke but daddys got a new ride ! )


----------



## s4one (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice man, I ride a 555 but I really want to upgrade to a higher end Look and will probably do so in the future. Is the blue color custom from Look or is it a production color? Please post pictures when your done with the build!!!


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Blue is shown on the US website and in the US catalog. Somewhere along the line the US distributors and Look Sales Execs decided they would not stock the Blue in the US as they did not think they would sell as many as the White and Red. This frame is a special order and takes 3-6 weeks to get delivered through your local Look Dealer. I am extremely happy with the colors on the frame, The flash makes it look lighter than it is. Also the highlight is actually silver not white. To me this was a cool surprise. It was definitely worth waiting for! Bike should be done being built right after New Years and I will post the completed build here.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

Bike looks great, I like the blue as well.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*thoughts..*

I could dig it if the blue was red. I may have a tough time deciding between an '08 and '09 model in red/black. Price will make a difference. As much as I like it, I'm not forking out $4K for one.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I think you have a fantastic bike!!! Like C-40, I like red better, but you have a great bike regardless. I also wish that Look would have not added the "pinstriping" on any of the new models.I think it takes away from, rather than adds to the looks of the bike. 

Very cool bike though!!!
Post pics of it complete, and let us know how it rides. I know I'm envious. 

Happy New Year....


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

*The Build Begins*

Started putting it together yesterday...


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Almost Done, just waiting pedals and bottle cages!









I figure it will be around 15.5 when completed


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

BUMP

She is finally done. Updated pics of the completed build!


----------

